# Amateur photographing from Finland



## Kaani (Jan 23, 2012)

Me and my friend have been running a blog almost a year for now. In wintertime we post snowboarding pictures too. Writings are all in finnish but I hope that pictures are enough. We are just amateurs but I hope that even somebody would enjoy those pictures. 

salaphotos.blogspot.com :thumbsup:

Please give a comment


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I liked most of the pictures. 

I'm not a huge fan of grayscale photos unless grayscale really adds something to the photo.

I take a lot of photos too, but I just throw everything up on my website without editing them


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice pics, the one with the two dudes riding a tbar nut sack to nut sack is a little disturbing though


----------



## Kaani (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you for commenting! It would have been difficult take picture without riding a tbar nut sack to nut sack and I didn't even really concentrate on that. But I don't usually ride like that.


----------

